# Migration Predictions?



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Any migration reports/predictions for ND? Read the thread on SK (not much good news there) but what do you guys think ND will be like?

Plan is to head out about halfway between Jamestown and Bismark towards the end of next week and head north as needed. Think we will be in the right spot or should change locations?

Not scared to target canadas or ducks if needed but would like to chase snows


----------



## HONKHONKHUNTER (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a felling you will have to be around the middle of Saskatchewan before you find hunt able numbers google migration map and look at the reports is a DU website will give you a good idea of what is going on good luck


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

That would be a bummer, guess we would have to chase honkers and ducks.

Got some info that the first week of Nov was usually good for snows in that area. Only one way to find out but I got 3 hotel reservations in different parts of the state just trying to pick a spot to start

Had a friend shooting mallards in northern ND last week said they shot 15 snows not targeting them and thousands migrating?


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

You should find some good concentrations. All depends on weather. If Saskatoon getting below freezing they will show. Best time for snows is typically Nov. 7 - 14 but you run risk of a hard freeze sending most south of NoDak. I have hunted the last few days of October thru first days of November for decades. Best snow hunting is when we are dealing with threat of freeze up.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Pete. That's basically consistent with what I heard, being our first trip for fall snows or nodak at all I decided to play it a little safer and go first week of nov. So we shall see!


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

LOTS of snows northren ND as of yesterday


----------



## sobhunter10 (Feb 17, 2015)

There are quite a few 2000-5000 bird feeds in nd as of last weekend which is nothing special.


----------

